# Pawpaw Trees



## Greenclimber (Jul 19, 2015)

Anyone here enjoy this fruit as much as me? I am thinking of going to the Ohio Paw Paw festival this year. I have two trees in my yard that I planted 8 years ago, but they haven't made any fruit yet. 1 of the trees set fruit this year, but they fell off shortly after that. I took a few cutting from that tree and attempted to graft them onto the other tree as they are two different varieties.


----------



## Grey (Jul 19, 2015)

We have a couple that we planted a few years ago. We got a couple fruit last year and they were awesome. Lot's more fruit this year. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jed1124 (Jul 19, 2015)

Always wanted to try paw paws, heard the flavor is simular to bananah


----------



## Grey (Jul 19, 2015)

DCNR forester says they are considered "junk" trees around here and some woodlot owners have to "eradicate" them. Too bad, they don't know what they are missing.


----------



## Greenclimber (Jul 20, 2015)

Grey said:


> DCNR forester says they are considered "junk" trees around here and some woodlot owners have to "eradicate" them. Too bad, they don't know what they are missing.



"Junk" Trees? Yeah right.... The Pawpaw is scientifically proven to eradicate cancer cells.





Jed1124 said:


> Always wanted to try paw paws, heard the flavor is simular to bananah




Well, you can order Amazing quality and variety Paw Paw trees from http://ediblelandscaping.com/products/trees/Pawpaws/

They used to have a variety called "mango pawpaw" That's what I have in my yard. You can also stop by their nursery in the fall and try the Pawpaws from their field. They give tours. I suggest mid-late September. 

Or you can simply go to one of the many Paw Paw festivals. There are a few happening later this year.


----------



## Franny K (Jul 22, 2015)

I did some research on the paw paw a few years ago as I have a few patches on my place in West Virginia. It seems to be a forest floor small tree that spreads by root. I noticed that Ohio paw paw festival and at least a couple of years ago there was a presentation or booth or something at the Paul Bunyan show. It is called paw paw because it was mis identified as a kind of papaya. It is the northern most species of a family that if I remember right has in the low teens total variants heading down south. My fruit to leaf ratio is pretty poor maybe pruning and thinning would make a difference.


----------



## Coppice (Jul 25, 2015)

Pawpaw sets seed and grows from seed well enough. Roots are soft and fragile, so it will transplant from pots better than from field.

Like many woody plants seed needs cold stratification.


----------



## zoey (Jan 24, 2019)

I've never tried these. A green fruit which is ripe - not very common I must say. The seeds look beautiful. Wonder if they can be upcycled in a game or some artwork. In something like this https://insteading.com/blog/fruit-and-seed-art/


----------



## Diy mechanic mike (Feb 4, 2019)

We got lots of wild pawpaws growing in my area(southern illinois) we have alot of wild ones growing on our property as well. We have collected them and they were delicious. Even got a few seeds to sprout to plan some plantings. We have this one huge black walnut tree at our property that has a pawpaw jungle growing beneath it. There is probably 50 pawpaw trees growing under it and thats about only thing that is growing under becides some sticker bushes lol. But ppl say nothing can grow under walnut trees cuz they put out some toxin, but i think pawpaws like this said toxin cuz one of the pawpaw trees under it is the biggest one i have seen on our land, its about 8 in diameter at base. So i wouldnt think it would have lived this long beneath the walnut if this said toxin effected pawpaws. Anyone else notice pawpaws under walnut trees?


----------



## arboristlove (Jun 7, 2019)

Jed1124 said:


> Always wanted to try paw paws, heard the flavor is simular to bananah



Wish I could agree. The hint is there but they definitely have a flavor of their own.


----------



## Mad Professor (Jun 7, 2019)

Cross pollination might be a key.


----------



## Mgnlenore (Jul 14, 2019)

I tried growing them here in Idaho, they sound like a fantastic tree.


----------



## arboristlove (Jul 23, 2019)

Mad Professor said:


> Cross pollination might be a key.



Yes exactly, I haven't seen many that are stand alone that fair well. I know I can't be completely sure what shows up to help with the pollination but the paw paw's that I've seen rarely do well simply because it's hot enough for them to grow in my area. However, they fruit isn't produced in an abundance which you would find in a more tropical climate.


----------

